# Bose Lifestyle 28



## Avalon

Hi, I would like to know if someone could help..I have recently acquired a Bose Lifestyle 28 system, however, the Media Center does not power on, have given it to the service ctr, but it will take a lot of time, till I get it back.( not sure how much it would cost either).

Now, I have left with me the other parts like the subwoofer, and the jewel speakers etc. I would like to know.. 1.If I would need to connect my pre amp to the Bose Acoustimass Module, how do I do that, as the input the module uses an RJ45 pin, while the Pre amp uses the normal 5.1 RCA pins, I have with me though the cable that connects the Media ctr(8 pin din) to the Sub with the RJ45, but would be of no use in this case..would it.

2. A friend of mine has a similar system, but the remote does not work, there are some preset switches(1 to 9) at the back of the remote, where the batteries go, and it looks like the No. 4 and No. 6 are put in the "On" position, anyone has an idea, what would be the settings, maybe some default, so he could use it with the media ctr. The remote does not look damaged at all, so I guess this maybe some settings issue.


Awaiting a response and help from you guys..Thanks.


----------



## Guest

The Bose speakers that came with the Bose all in one system only works with the main bose unit. The power for everything is in the accustimass box thing. I think. Bose does sell HT speakers that works with a regular 5.1 AVR. With only a pre-amp, you still would need something to power them. In short, you are going to have to wait for your system to be repaired.

As far as the remote goes, it might just be broken. Bose has all the user manuals to download. The dip switches are just to change the radio frequency. The unit should be able to receive any selection, but I think they left it open to change in case of outside interference.


----------



## Avalon

Hi,
Thanks a lot for your response. Actually, what I want to do is use the pre amp, with the powered acoustimass speakers, since my media center is not working. I dont want to leave the whole system unused just because of the media center, any sugeestions besides selling it off, will be great and really helpfull, as I dont want to part with it. Thanks


----------



## Mike P.

> what I want to do is use the preamp, with the powered acoustimass speakers, since my media center is not working.



Is this the system you have?

http://www.hifi.nl/zoomimage.php?pict=http://www.hifi.nl/gfx/pd_bose_Lifestyle28_050106.jpg

If so, What preamp are you referring to? 
​


----------



## Avalon

Yes, This is the one, only difference is the jewel cubes, but that does not change anything. I have a Kenwood Preamp(outputs for Main, surround and center speakers) , and I also have a Yamaha DSP 800(outputs for Main, Rear, Center, and Subwoofer), this one is a better option.


----------



## Mike P.

Since I personally don't know different, I'll have to agree with Turner in post #2 that the Bose speakers that came with the Bose all in one system only works with the main bose unit. I'm guessing the main unit of the Bose system has built in sound processing speciifc for the Jewel speakers. Contact Bose support to find out for sure.


----------



## gsmollin

Bose HT systems are all specially packaged to work together as a system. I doubt that Bose has left a standard interface between the media center and the subwwoofer case, which contains the balance of the power amplification. When you contact Bose for support, post your experience here!


----------

